# Nintendo "Wii"



## space doubt (Apr 28, 2006)

What do you think of the name for the new nintendo, it's called "wii" yes you are already thinking of wee jokes.....


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you should use the search function http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160368


----------



## space doubt (Apr 29, 2006)

ok


----------

